# USS VOYAGER NCC-74656 model Built With Lights



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey Guys!

Hope all is well with everyone!

We just completed our latest project for a client, a model replica of the USS VOYAGER with lights and custom base. 

This was built out of the original Monogram kit 1/677 scale. The build process was pretty much typical. As always we can not do without the DLM main deflector for lighting and Decals are the JT-Graphics set. The color was based on Model masters Neautral gray lightened and darkened to produce 3 shades for the panel effect. 

Pics are in the photobucket album. Link below.

http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b31/trekmodeler/USS Voyager NCC-74656/


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Unbelievable. Your work is flawless. Always amazed.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Classy!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Marvelous work! It looks great lit up. 

Sean


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Beautifully done! The lights, as always give it realism, and it looks real.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Clean, jellybean! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks so much guys! The video demos are now up in the album now.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That looks fantastic! You're client must be thrilled!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not a fan of this ship or series by any means, but your work is aspirational. Congrats on an excellent piece.


----------



## TriggerMan (Nov 15, 2008)

It's work like this that makes me aspire to be a better modeler!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

It's work like this that makes me stop aspirating! _(choke, wheeze!)_


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

That is very nice! Do I have permission to save these photos as refrence for when I work on mine?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Clean job. Very well done ! Makes me want to be a better modeler.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Great job! Did you do the lighting yourself our use a kit? If a kit who's?


----------



## sneaker (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow! That is absolutely amazing. Great Job


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

rossjr said:


> Great job! Did you do the lighting yourself our use a kit? If a kit who's?


scroll down a little on the page. 

http://www.trekmodeler.com/services/tm_electronics1/tm_electronics_catpage1.htm


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That is fantastic! Very nice....


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

Well done. If I am recalling correctly there are something like 900 windows on that model . . . and each one takes quite a while to cut out smoothly. Very well done. I've got a couple of those I need to build. One I am going to build based on the "Year of Hell" episode with all the damage that it had.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

1711rob said:


> scroll down a little on the page.
> 
> http://www.trekmodeler.com/services/tm_electronics1/tm_electronics_catpage1.htm


So the next question is: Everything we see in his model, from a lighting perspective is in the kit or did he add anything extra???


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks so much guys! The comments are most appreciated. 

Opus, 
You most certainly have permission! lol

Ross, 
The lighting of this model is the same as the lighting kit. No difference at all.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

The Trekmodeler said:


> Thanks so much guys! The comments are most appreciated.
> 
> Opus,
> You most certainly have permission! lol
> ...


That's just great, now I have to figure out how to pull together the money for that.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Impressive Job! The paint job and the lighting effects are awesome!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I would love to get that lighting kit. Maybe some day...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Incredible. Could swear it's the studio model! :thumbsup:


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Way cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## julianmaurice (Jan 31, 2009)

My jaw dropped when I saw your model. All I can say is Wow that is awesome!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

You Sir have made me believe....
:thumbsup:


----------

